# Tunnel fabric



## mongol777 (Aug 10, 2009)

Trying to save some money and buy tunnel at reasonable price.
Found this one on ebay - NEW 18' FEET DOG AGILITY TUNNEL TRAINING EQUIPMENT - eBay (item 280481604738 end time Apr-19-10 10:20:22 PDT) and almost bought it but decided to read on fabric.
In my price range (under 100) - main choices are Nylon 210D and Nylon 600D. What is the difference?
We do not plan to compete - just backyard/park practice.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That is a GREAT deal on an 18' tunnel that's also 24" in diameter. BUY IT!!!! Sounds like a great deal for home training tunnel. I probably would take it in the house every day after using it so it will last longer, but seems ideal for home use..:wub:


----------



## mongol777 (Aug 10, 2009)

How about this one? They criticize nylon 210D and claim 600D is much better?
NEW 18' DOG AGILITY TUNNEL OBEDIENCE TRAINING TOOL PET - eBay (item 180483686472 end time Apr-19-10 12:16:50 PDT)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are QUITE the shopper and doing a great job comparing! Probably the 600D is heavier too, but not thinking that should matter too much.

I'd buy the best tunnel I could afford, so though I don't have actual experience with either tunnel mentioned, it would seem the heavier weight would be better.

Important thing is the 24" in diameter (they both are) and the darker the better (dark blue or black). I've found SOME dogs get fearful of the darker tunnels if they've only been in light colored ones like yellow and red. Specially on dark cloudy days, or BRIGHT sunny days...........darting into the darker tunnels sometimes cause issue with refusals unless we've been training in the dark tunnels.


----------



## mongol777 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for your help - I read quite a number of your posts about agility and appreciate your help  Done, got the second one.
I agree with point about darker tunnel so I went for 600D - it looks like it is heavier and darker.
Off-topic - finally made first jump today, check it out!:


----------



## mongol777 (Aug 10, 2009)

Took me about 30 min to build it and about 2 hrs to put all this colored tape on!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mongol777 said:


> Took me about 30 min to build it and about 2 hrs to put all this colored tape on!


Holey moley I was wondering where you bought the colored PVC! Great job on the jump.


----------



## mongol777 (Aug 10, 2009)

2 rolls of blue and 3 rolls of orange + 2 hrs of me putting it on + my dog really trying to help me  It was fun! Next on the list are teeter board and ladder


----------

